# Carbon Spyder 34 locked and loaded



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

All setup and ready, seems a lot hungrier to me than the Matrix.
So here's the count
14 Realtree Xtra Carbon Spyder 34
80# @30"DL w/ QAD HDX Ultrarest, Sureloc LW Retina Lock
Fuse Carbon Switch quiver 5/3 quick detach and to finish Stokerized 12" revolver & SS1 Revolver


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

price?


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

I think he is just showing off his new toy. I would if I had one of those. Nice set up


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

.BuckHunt. said:


> price?


Too much , Cruzman is right it's not for sale. Everything is new, just out of the box on this setup.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Haha, thought this was in the classifieds. Nice rig!


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

Let me know how you like those sights. I am waiting on my Tek Hybrids to come in I might post a picture then.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

huntforfood703 said:


> Let me know how you like those sights. I am waiting on my Tek Hybrids to come in I might post a picture then.


Super bright pins man and I have to say the retina lock serves as another reference point. No more torque


----------

